# Raleigh ebikes



## ebikeerwidnes (7 Jul 2019)

Hi all
I'm thinking about selling my old Powacycle Salisbury and getting a new ebike

I have no want or need for anything faster or anything capable of ascending mountain paths or anything like that - I also do not want to spend huge amount of money (I'm like that!)

Anyway - I looked around Halfords and was not impressed - there was a Carrera that was sort of OK but nothing brilliant

Anyway - the LBS are always helpful and friendly so I went there next (N.B. I always go somewhere I want to buy from last if I can - hence Halfords first to get some ideas)

they have a Raleigh Ebike - a sort of commuter/hybrid thingy with a rear rack and full mudguards (both of which I need) and road based tyres - I think it is called an Array. 
They also seems to have seriously updated the design recently - most on the WWW have a battery on the rear rack, front wheel drive etc - but the new ones have a rear hub drive (which is fine by me), disk brakes and the battery on the down tube

Has anyone any experience of Raleigh nowadays???

thanks


----------



## gbb (7 Jul 2019)

My wife got a Raleigh Motus last year and has been very happy with it. But it has a considerably different drivetrain, mid drive Bosch motor and rack mounted Bosch battery. It's a different animal do's to speak compared to the Array. 
No problems at all with the quality overall though, good bike.


----------



## Smudge (7 Jul 2019)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Hi all
> I'm thinking about selling my old Powacycle Salisbury and getting a new ebike
> 
> I have no want or need for anything faster or anything capable of ascending mountain paths or anything like that - I also do not want to spend huge amount of money (I'm like that!)
> ...



I have the Raleigh Pioneer E, with front hub motor and 11amp/hr batt on a rear rack. I've been very happy with it and the hub motor has fairly decent torque of 45nm.
You really need to check out the torque with hub motors, some of them aren't so good. I know with the Array that has front hub motor its was only around 35nm torque. Not sure what motor is used on the rear hub one, but it could be that it has more grunt.


----------



## Smudge (7 Jul 2019)

Just to add, any Raleigh ebike that uses the TranzX F-15 hub motor is a good un. As well as having good torque, Its also almost silent when running.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (7 Jul 2019)

Smudge said:


> Just to add, any Raleigh ebike that uses the TranzX F-15 hub motor is a good un. As well as having good torque, Its also almost silent when running.


Apparently it has a Suntour e25 rear wheel hub motor
I need to check this out and check its power etc
thank for the info


----------



## Smudge (7 Jul 2019)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Apparently it has a Suntour e25 rear wheel hub motor
> I need to check this out and check its power etc
> thank for the info



I'm not familiar with that motor, but from a quick google search i see a Suntour ATS motor system that has 50mn of torque. If this is the same hub motor then it seems pretty good.
But as always, you always have to do the research on what you're thinking of buying.


----------

